# Names Jared



## jaerd55 (Mar 16, 2011)

My is name Jared but most call me tarry.I live in Knox county Ohio.I am currently taking metal fabrication to become a welder at my local carrier center.Me and my dad make about 50acres+ of timothy / orchard grass mix hay to sell . I show market lambs and market goats though FFA and 4-h . Lately we have been wanting to expand by selling hay out of state .


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

welcome to haytalk Jared. Lots of useful info on here. Good luck with your lamb, goat and hay projects this year. I love to see young people getting started in agriculture. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to Haytalk Jared.

Just a note on shipping hay that I see time and time again.Be realilistic on your costs for shipping if doing it yourself.I see many giving away their trucking away in order to sell the hay.It's crazy sometimes and can be very frustrating competing with someone giving it away.

Last yr a guy hauled 475 miles to my area and sold Rd bales of alfalfa 125 RFV hay at $80 a ton.He finaly figured out he was basicaly giving his hay away if he figured his trucking.Sorry for the rant but just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome Jared to hay talk. If you have any questions or comments feel free to speak your mind.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Shipping out of state can be rough, if you have a good enough reputation it's possible to move all your hay without advertising. Word of mouth works very well and is free. I haven't advertised in years yet my buildings are always empty well before I start on the current years crop.


----------



## jaerd55 (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you all for all useful information


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Jared : Unless you are set up to make and move a lot of hay,JMO , I think local markets work better. I seldom advertise, people that have bought in the past know I have hay, they know the kind and quality of hay I usually have and what kind of person I am to deal with. They can come to the barn to actually see the hay so know exactly what they will be feeding. One thing I do, I have the room to keep different quality or varieties of hay in separate stacks. I can price the hay accordingly, top price for early cut well made and lower price for rained on or later cut, etc. Also it lets me price the hay according to the height of the animal. Let me explain, for example a rabbit is only going to take a bale or two of hay, so owner will gladly pay more for top quality hay. Now if the horse owner wants the same hay, because the horse being much taller, and will eat a lot more will buy the same hay cheaper!! I like the dealing aspect of dealing with people !!! John


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Jared : Just read a post of yours in anothre thread. Did not realize you were in a surplus area. I am located Nort. Cent. Wis. and we always have somebody looking for hay this time of year. You may want to try out of state shopper papers,etc. When ever my wife and I take road trip, I always pick local shopper papers. I have made sales out of the area in that way. Three years ago, An out of state hay dealer called, had seen my ad in our local shopper and I ended up with about a 850 bale sale. He picked the hay up and I actually got more per bale than I was getting locally!! His local area was really short !! Hope this helps more than post above. John


----------

